# want to adopt baby in need of good home



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

Me and my significant other are done having our own kids but stillyoung and want to adopt a baby/infant that needs a stable home.... i'm a SAHM and my hubby is a hard eworking man ... where do we go and what is the best way without going through an expensive agency? We see all these young poor mothers sleeping on streets-even wiling to consider semi-special needs to save one baby/infant from the streets. our hearts melt when we see the bad side of mexico. we have ample space, clean background checks, hubby is a federal mex citien licensed here and i'm a usa citizen about to get dual citizenship, kids have birthright dual citizenship, our daughter would love a playmate so our boys can be boys and we think its best to adopt. pm us and post please. we just want to make a difference in one life and if they are sisters/ brothers we will make sure they stay together. Christian good loving people... how can we avoid 10-20k adoption agencies ( outrageous) yet still help a life? thanks <3 and life... :baby:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Kat32 said:


> Me and my significant other are done having our own kids but stillyoung and want to adopt a baby/infant that needs a stable home.... i'm a SAHM and my hubby is a hard eworking man


What is an SAHM?


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> What is an SAHM?


stay at home mom- meaning we have ample time ...both parents not working... keeps the kiddos safe , happy,and in an enriching environment. we also homeschool our children for a better education


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Kat32 said:


> Me and my significant other are done having our own kids but stillyoung and want to adopt a baby/infant that needs a stable home.... i'm a SAHM and my hubby is a hard eworking man ... where do we go and what is the best way without going through an expensive agency? We see all these young poor mothers sleeping on streets-even wiling to consider semi-special needs to save one baby/infant from the streets. our hearts melt when we see the bad side of mexico. we have ample space, clean background checks, hubby is a federal mex citien licensed here and i'm a usa citizen about to get dual citizenship, kids have birthright dual citizenship, our daughter would love a playmate so our boys can be boys and we think its best to adopt. pm us and post please. we just want to make a difference in one life and if they are sisters/ brothers we will make sure they stay together. Christian good loving people... how can we avoid 10-20k adoption agencies ( outrageous) yet still help a life? thanks <3 and life... :baby:


https://translate.google.com/transl...f.gob.mx/pdmf/adopciones-2/adopcion-nacional/


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...f.gob.mx/pdmf/adopciones-2/adopcion-nacional/


thanks! very helpful and informative!


----------

